# Cafelat Robot and Niche Zero



## hamster88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello I have recently bought a Cafelat robot and a Niche Zero

I am having difficulty inserting an image

not sure why

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum... it's about 5 posts before you can insert images.


----------

